# R15-100 issues



## tommybrownell (Nov 14, 2006)

I haven't seen a whole lot about the -100 yet, so I'm starting this one off...are there any fixes availiable for the -100? I've had it about a month and a half, and it's already dropping timers, ignoring manual records, refusing to fast forward or rewind, having issues with trying to watch an in-progress recording from the beginning...

For a more detailed description of my issues, I've included the following from my first post on another thread: "I joined these boards and was about to post, for precisely this reason.

I switched from D*Network after some crappy customer service issues, but no real hardware issues that they didn't take care of right away.

I've had the r15-100 for about a month and a half...and have already had issues like crazy.

It started with dropping timers for Heroes, and is now dropping timers everywhere. This morning it dropped an Outer Limits timer for me, and tonight it is currently failing to record Tales from the Darkside.

Basically, unless I'm babysitting my DVR, I am apt to miss shows...and that defeats the purpose of a DVR.

I haven't done a reformat yet, because I have shows saved I haven't watched (like Heroes, for instance, since I'm waiting until I can watch the episode that this DVR dropped entirely).

I was going to force a software update, but from what I gather, 0x1022 is the most up to date software, so it seems like I'm SOL there.

To say nothing of smaller issues like the DVR refusing to recognize a "push-button" record, or ignoring the rewind or fast forward buttons.

Soooo...yeah, I'm having problems with a -100."

So...is there anything I can do with my -100 yet?

Tommy
Who Would Like To Not Lose Everything He's Saving Until He Can Get Caught Up On It


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Not yet. The 100 is still running with the software that came installed on it. What was to become the latest release (they tend to come on the 500 first--don't know whether 300 or 100 will be next, yet) has been cancelled.

You should, of course, reset it if you haven't already (red button next to access card). That's just a reboot (won't lose anything).


----------



## tommybrownell (Nov 14, 2006)

To add to that...when it dropped my Heroes timer last night, it also cleared the next week and a half's worth of timers. The DVR will also no longer allow me to schedule a recording by just selecting a program in the program guide. Or rather, it will let me walk through the steps without recognizing a recording. I'll know tonight at 8 if I can still get it to take a manual timer.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

Mine can't tell what is a new program & a rerun on series link, so I get 10 X-Plays a day!
(Mine is still running original software, no updates yet)


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

TheMoose said:


> Mine can't tell what is a new program & a rerun on series link, so I get 10 X-Plays a day!
> (Mine is still running original software, no updates yet)


The new version is suppose to improve the FR logic. I haven't tested alot but still see many repeats from Food Network, Comedy Central and Discovery.


----------



## Zanfirico (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a 100, and although some of it's quirks are me learning the new box(previously had a dtv/tivo), there are definetely some tihngs that dont seem right, but hey, it just may not be the same to me..for example, when I fast forward, the little time bar at the bottom doesn't move, but if I stop and hit the replay button, it updates. I dont know if thats just how it works or if its not working correctly. On the up side, I am enjoying many episodes of my favorite shows and it beats the heck out of watching live tv (arghhh!)


----------



## dsstalkcom (Oct 14, 2006)

i have 2 R15-100, but i'm not using them. i had one for about a month. switch back to the R10.

i dont know how my family is using the 2 R15-100, but if they complaint about them, i just say, hit the reset button.

but if you have a kid that likes to hit buttons and jump around in the play list, i say get something else. so far, my kid have not crash the R10 yet. and i have not hit the reset on the R10 in 2 weeks. where with the R15-100, i had to hit the reset at least twice a week.

bottom line, R15 is not too stable.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Zanfirico said:


> for example, when I fast forward, the little time bar at the bottom doesn't move, but if I stop and hit the replay button, it updates. I dont know if thats just how it works or if its not working correctly. On the up side, I am enjoying many episodes of my favorite shows and it beats the heck out of watching live tv (arghhh!)


This is a know bug. If you hit the red reset button this should fix the issue. If it happens again you will have to hit the red reset again. Make sure nothing is recording at the time or you will lose the first half of that recording (another bug). The progress bar should show you where you are (unless your using FF or RW X4 it goes to fast to show correctly).


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 5, 2006)

I got the R15-100 On Tuesday. Right out of the box brand new the 2nd tuner didn't work and of course the installer didn't have an extra one on his truck. So he called DTV and the next day I had a new box or what I thought was new until I flipped over and saw the refurbish tag on it. At first I was like WTF and then I was like oh well it’s not mine anyways. 

Any how the problems I am seeing right off the bat is, the SL doesn’t work right for example Cops set to only record new ones. Wake up this morning and there was one from 1998 that recorded in the middle of the night. 

This box is only in my bedroom and not on my primary TV’s that I watch. I have my SD and HD TiVo’s. If this was my primary box I would be very disappointed especially the first time it decides to lose my recordings,


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

First Runs have always been a problem. They are getting better but still do not work the way Tivos do. For example my DTivo units can tell the difference between First Run and repeats of Good Eats on Food Network, the R15 cannot. Same goes for South Park and other shows on Comedy Central and American Chopper and other shows on Discovery.

Since you did get a refurb, and since it's new to you, you may want to consider doing a reformat on the HD to make sure you are indeed starting in a new, out of box condition. To do a reformat RESET the unit either via the menus (MENU/Settings/Setup/Reset) or the RED Button. The unit will then display a blue screen showing the Welcome message and then another blue screen showing almost there. Once the screen goes black, press and hold the REC and DOWN ARROW buttons on the front of the unit until the REC button lights up.

This will reformat the HD and give you as new of a box that a Refurb can be.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> FSince you did get a refurb, and since it's new to you, you may want to consider doing a reformat on the HD to make sure you are indeed starting in a new, out of box condition. To do a reformat RESET the unit either via the menus (MENU/Settings/Setup/Reset) or the RED Button. The unit will then display a blue screen showing the Welcome message and then another blue screen showing almost there. Once the screen goes black, press and hold the REC and DOWN ARROW buttons on the front of the unit until the REC button lights up.


I've have a strong suspiscion you just described the refurb process. :sure:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

qwerty said:


> I've have a strong suspiscion you just described the refurb process. :sure:


If that. !Devil_lol


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

qwerty said:


> I've have a strong suspiscion you just described the refurb process. :sure:


It would be nice if D* did in fact do that on all the boxes that pass back through them. Based on information posted in this and other forums, people have received DVR's that out of the box still had other peoples shows recorded on them. Not much of a refurb program if you ask me.

Haven't seen such a post recently, but there definately were some a while back. Maybe the fired a couple of people.

Carl


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, somone even posted that their refurb came with a full Caller ID list from the previous owner...make that lesee!


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 5, 2006)

My Refurb has scratches on the front USB door.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> The new version is suppose to improve the FR logic. I haven't tested alot but still see many repeats from Food Network, Comedy Central and Discovery.


The problem is there is no update for the R15-100 yet!!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

When I've had 10F1 and 10F4 the FR logic did seem improved.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Agree! I'm still on F1, and Discovery is vastly improved.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I was on F1 and F4 for a bit. I'm now back on E8. But when I was on F1 I noticed some Discovery shows doing the FR logic correctly. While on F4 I noticed that American Chopper didn't once again. It is tough to tell with these versions that are here and then gone. But IIRC American Chopper looked good on F1, but not so good on F4.

DTV development guys....Are you doing side by side comparisons of Tivo units and the R15 in relation to fixing the FR logic? If you're not....can you explain why you wouldn't want to do this? Some of us would like to know.

You know. It's not to hard, not really rocket science. Setup a DTivo and a R15 with the same SPs/SLs representing FR and repeats and setup controls to monitor those. I would really have thought you were doing this all along.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I may have spoken to soon. I found two reruns of Dirty Jobs in the ToDo List last night. I deleted them before I thought to verify that the SL was set to First Run only. When I tried to check, I couldn't get into the SL because it said there were no upcomming episodes.  

Mythbusters has been working great though.


----------

